# VW Touareg - Help disabling TPMS and Airbags



## kadao (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi ppl,

I´ve changed my wheels and installed the TPMS sensors on the new wheels, however the TPMS is giving an error, I turned it OFF but I still get the notice and error on the screen.
Is there a way to turn it off in a similar way as this: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3302357
What can be causing the problem? Can it be the that the sensors are in the wrong place/order (front left sensor is now on rear right)?
But I'd prefer to just turn the all TPMS thing off... Below is my vag-com scan for it:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 273 B
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0053
Coding: 0110320
Shop #: WSC 00000
3 Faults Found:
01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - -
01507 - Initialization Not Successful 
000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The same goes regarding the airbags, my car was involved in an accident where the driver side airbag and driver's side curtain were deployed. It also damaged the front-left dampening adjustment valve even though the air suspension still works "properly", it still raises and lowers the suspension.
I will only be able to buy this parts when I travel to the US at the end of the year and on the mean time the alarms on the car are driving me crazy. As such I'd like to turn them off. Much like other members have done in others cars when replacing the seats: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2082987
I've found the channels in the airbag modules here: 
http://66.249.91.104/translate...l.htm
that need to be disabled but i need a login code...
Does any one know how, or if this can be done? Or at least provide me with the login codes for the airbag and TPMS modules so that I can try.

I´m doing this on my own because VW service in Angola, Africa is awful, my car stayed there for 4 months and they did NO work in the car as they didn't have any parts for it. And now that the car is working just to change the airbags and the left-front air suspension they are asking for almost 10.000 usd, so I'll just buy the parts when I'm visiting the US and assemble them.

Thanks in advance...
Below is the VAG-COM scan:
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070629
Thursday,05,July,2007,15:04:21:57703
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGCM67LX4D001980 Mileage: 69160km/42974miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-AXQ.LBL
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.LBL
Part No: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0382
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 20039
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379.LBL
Part No: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 04926
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
01596 - Motor for Outside/Recirculated Air Flap (V154) 
000 - -
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.LBL
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2702
Coding: 0105694
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 B
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0642
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01588 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Drivers Side (N251) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.LBL
Part No: 7L6 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2710
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control  Labels: 7L6-907-553.LBL
Part No: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00142 - Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve (N336) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0627
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: KG HSG 0101
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 25019
Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.LBL
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0627
Coding: 0027057
Shop #: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 273 B
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0053
Coding: 0110320
Shop #: WSC 00000
3 Faults Found:
01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - -
01507 - Initialization Not Successful 
000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0529
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VW Touareg - Help disabling TPMS and Airbags (kadao)*

For TPMS try the following: 
- With the ignition off, Disconnect the TPMS module from the car.
- Turn Ignition ON, go to Address 19, and recode it to 00006. Yes, I know that's the coding that's already in there. But recoding it should cause it to re-learn what modules are installed in the car.
As far as airbags, we don't offer any assistance for "masking" faults, sorry.
-Uwe-


----------



## kadao (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VW Touareg - Help disabling TPMS and Airbags (Uwe)*

Uwe,
Thanks for the info on the TPMS, I'll try that tomorrow morning.
Regarding the "masking" I think that there was no need to make it sound like a criminal activity, over here it's not as easy as going to the shop and buy things, because they just don't have it. We need to either place an order on VW, pay 4 times the price and wait for months or buy it when you travel over seas which is what I intend to do.
That aside, I want to thank you personally because it's not the first time you help me here, and to all the guys aswell.

Thanks,


----------

